# maidenhead aquatics not helpful



## naz (27 Dec 2009)

hi forum...bin buying discus fish from maidenhead aquatics in morden for the last year now,brought 5 in total ,cost me 450 pound,decided a few weeks ago that i dont wont to do discus anymore so i rung them up to see if they would buy them back,not at full price,mabe 40 pounds worth of credit or something.thay told me thay dont buy discus back,thay told me ton ring dartford branch,thay said thay would take them but would not give me nothing for them,not even a 10 pound, good will gesture,ill bet thay would sell them for 450 pound again thow,realy unhelpfull,and the amount of money iv spent in there over the last year $$$$$..ended up giving them to zoo aquatics in croydon


----------



## gzylo (27 Dec 2009)

hi

strange, I do not have problem with fish/plant swap

I would never buy discus from them in the first place 



Thanks
gzylo


----------



## squiggley (27 Dec 2009)

A while back I went to my local MA to see if I could off load some of my shrimps, didn't want much for them they just needed to be thinned out.  I was told by the manager that they no longer bought fish etc from the public due to an instance at another store where a manager accepted some fish. Unfortunately these were infected and wiped out most of their stock. Although in the same breath she was quite happy to rehome them there for free with the understanding that they may be sold.


----------



## andyh (27 Dec 2009)

It seems to differ from branch to branch. I frequently take stuff to my maidenhead no problems at all.

I would comment though that the what you make from a fish shop when you sell them stuff is always going to peanuts.


----------



## gratts (27 Dec 2009)

Depends on the individual store. These sort of decisions are at the managers discretion.



> I would comment though that the what you make fro a fish shop when you sell them stuff is always going to peanuts.



The shop buys them in for peanuts in the first place, from a trusted supplier. So it makes no sense to pay more than peanuts considering the source they're coming from can't be verified/100% trusted.


----------



## andyh (27 Dec 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> Depends on the individual store. These sort of decisions are at the managers discretion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly!


----------



## chris1004 (31 Dec 2009)

Hi,

I do agree that on the face of it you should be able to expect your LFS to buy back your discus but if they already have to many than they can sell (especially through the current economic downturn) then its not good buisness sense to get more in. You have to bear in mind that whilst some fish are sort after / large they are more specialised than the mainstream hobbyists requirements and are therfore harder to sell on and take up valuable tank space in the interim, not to mention the specialised care aspect whilst there in the shop. Try Ebay as genuine people are usually willing to travel to collect more expensive / rare fish, you can always list them with a reservation price.    

I have sold fish to 2 different stores occasionally, both only give me store credit. I get 1/3rd sale price in one but no dicount on what I buy and 1/4 sale price in the other but some discount from time to time depending what I have and what mood the fish store managers in. I have put quite a few fish both there ways over the years but I still have to give both stores advance warning and they can't always take the fish immediatly. Obviously the fish have to be in A1 saleable condition. Because its paid in store credit it includes their origonal markup so effectivly they pay me about 15-20% of what they finally sell them for, peanuts.

It helps that I have known the respective owners for some time now and have built up a rapour with them but I still reckon thats as good a deal as you can hope for anywhere, unless you can strike a private sale up with someone.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Nick16 (31 Dec 2009)

why didnt you try selling them on a fourm? i would have given you 20 pounds for each at least


----------

